# Need ideas on starter issue



## bporter436 (Jan 25, 2018)

Hi everyone! I'm new here and just joined tonight (1/24/18) because I have the same snowblower MTD Snowflite 5/24 319-600A ser J108B. Due to my M.S. I haven't been able to use it (too powerful even in lowest gear) so it sat several years. Originally I was given this snowblower by a coworker who bought it brand new but gave it to me when the axle broke and he got another new one. I ordered a NOS axle right after getting it but didn't use it for a while. During the time since I last used it someone stole the electric start off of it claiming he was "fixing it" and left town.

Long story short, I've looked all over the unit and cannot find a sticker or number on it showing the engine number. I believe it to be the original factory engine. I removed the gas tank, fuel line and carburetor. I replaced the carburetor with one I got on ebay. I replaced the spark plug. I emptied the gas tank and reinstalled it with new fuel line. I installed a new starter I also got on ebay. I got it put back together and wanted to start it to warm it up to drain then change the oil but the electric starter isn't engaging the engine and I don't have the strength/stamina to use pull start. Is there some way to adjust the starter so that it will engage properly? I'm planning on taking it off and remounting it to see if that makes a difference. I know a thing or two about automobile engines but have never tinkered with, and know nothing about, small engines. 

Thank you very much for any and all assistance! I'm very much a 48 y.o. "newbie" when it comes to small engines/snowblowers.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

:welcome: to SBF bporter436

Where did you get the starter from and what is the part number for it ??

On some of the older machines the numbers were stamped into the shroud and they ended up under the push start block mounted on top of the shroud.

https://www.google.com/search?q=tec...ovLYAhVM61MKHWNKC2MQ_AUIDCgD&biw=1920&bih=949


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

If the starter looks something like the picture below then you might be able to bend the feet up a bit at a time until the bendix engages the ring gear. Did you buy a new or used starter and have you already checked out the teeth on the ring gear ??
When you hit the button does it just sound like it's spinning like crazy ??


----------



## Jackmels (Feb 18, 2013)

This Should be a 3-Bolt Starter for a 5hp Engine. If You Remove the Starter, You will Most likely Find the Gear is Stuck on the Shaft. I use Longnose Vicegrips to hold the Shaft, and tap the Gear with a Chisel to Break it Free after a Good Dose Of PB Blaster.


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)




----------



## Dannoman (Jan 16, 2018)

Your blower is a lot like this one, is it not? 






If it is, you can get a brand new replacement starter from Amazon for $109 CDN which is about $88 USD. They are easy to remove and install. Please note this may not be identical to yours so check to make sure it matches up before you buy.

Here is the link:

https://www.amazon.ca/Electrical-Stc0016-Starter-Tecumseh-Snowblower/dp/B00NVFS2LK/ref=cm_cr_arp_d_product_top?ie=UTF8


----------



## arienskids (Jan 26, 2018)

I like to use 50/50 gasoline are as a penetrant then after you get it moving oil it with plain atf, hitting the starter button to help work it in


----------

